
Frank Sinatra Jr. Dies of Cardiac Arrest While on Tour - smaili
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/03/16/us/ap-us-obit-frank-sinatra-jr.html
======
DrScump
For those unfamiliar with his work, here's his lead vocal with Was (not Was)
on "Wedding Vows in Vegas";

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9FwhpZyzTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9FwhpZyzTc)

